# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  Muddy water in my new fishtank... Help needed!

## melc

Hi all,

I am new to this forum. Decided to pick up this planted aquarium as I want to give a nice scenery view for my aged parents. Becos in high rise HBD, this is just the best alternative.

I bought a 3-ft fishtank from Qianhu and bought 3 packs of 10 kgs "Contro Soil" from them. The sale guy was telling me that I need no fertiliser bcos the Contro Soil is a mixture of gravel and fertiliser.

However, failing to read the instructions properly, I rinsed the soil and get about 4 pails full of *BLACK* water. Sensing something is wrong, I went to the packaging, only then I realise that I need no washing from the instructions on the bag.

Sigh, then I covered the wet soil with all the dry soil left. After laying all my driftwoods and stones, I filled the tank with water. Just then, the whole tank is so dark that I can"t see through. The water is so muddy that it did not clear even after 2 days even though I power on the filter and the chiller system.

Now I drained out all the water, resurface the soil and repositioned the diftwood. But my tank now is full of mud stains and the soil are still very moist. _

Please give me some pointers. I really want to make it a beautiful and green tank for my family. Thanks._

----------


## hann

How did you introduce water into the tank with soil? Try laying plastic bag over the soil and pour water on it. This is to minimise disruption to the soil that in turn cause muddy water. However, if the water still remain dark after you fill up the tank with water with this method, just turn on your filter and let the water cycle. How long it takes for clarity in the water depends on the water pump and the soil composition. For my 2ft tank, after I stirred my ADA II used soil when I first started, it took 3 days to be clear.

As for muddy stain, wait for the water to be cleared before wiping it off.

----------


## monstar

omg u bought 3 bags of the marified soil too. each bag 50 bucks! the muddy water i normal la. just cycle the tank a few hours it'll go away. dont introduce any plant when the water is muddy. cause later the particles settles on the plant then not nice already.

----------


## cheetf

Drain all the water. 

Clean the glass. 

Fill up the tank to about a quarter full. Plant whatever you intend to plant.

Drain all the water again.

Use a plastic bag or a plate and lay it over the soil. 

Then use a very slow flow and point your hose towards the plastic bag so as not to disturb the soil and refill the tank. The process might be long but well worth it.

As long as you do not disturb the soil it the water will be relatively clear.

Turn on your filter only after the tank is full. Make sure that the filter has been cleaned first so as not to have any particles left from the cloudy water previously.

----------


## Fuzzy

What is the flow rate of your canister filter?

I am guessing the filter is too small, or your filter media is too coarse to filter out the fine particles.

Also it might help to lay a layer of 2cm - 3cm gravel on top of the soil to "seal" it away from the water.

----------


## melc

Thanks all for your inputs.

I forgotten to add a point which I intro the water through a hose. I rested a porcelain bowl to regulate the flow and at a very slow water input, however the water still turns out to be muddy.

I am thinking of "running in" my fish tank before introducing any plants into it. Therefore I drained out the water, and top it up using the slow method stated above. Nevertheless, the water is still muddy despite of taking all precautions you guys mentioned.

Sigh... I wonder if it is normal. I really regretted using the Contro soil, expensive and damn damn muddy. Will be leaving the water alone with my Ehim Ecco 2232 running.  :Opps:  :Opps:  :Opps: 

Crossing my fingers..

Thanks for all recommendations. Much appreciated.  :Smile:

----------


## |squee|

Try using large amounts of those water cleanser products in the market like Seachem Clarity to help the mud particles clump together.

Imho, you should change the soil out... it will be causing a lot of problems in the future (BGA?).

----------


## melc

Thank you so much guys.  :Well done:  :Well done:  :Well done:  My problem has been solved after few water change and filter washing. It took abot 72 hours when the muddy water finally settled down, leaving the water looks a bit cloudy.

I disconnected the piping to the chiller and the water flow was much quicker. Guess this is one of the little trick which I found out. Haha... a valuable lesson learnt.

Nevertheless, thank you once again!  :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy: 

Now for the next concern. 
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...525#post447525

----------

